# Ricoh 3110dn 20400 error



## TheShirtCartel (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi guys. Just got a Ricoh 3110dn off craigslist. The guy used it a year ago and it worked fine. However when I turn it on I get the message:

Call for service sc (20400) 

Any idea what the code means and how to fix it? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanC (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi guys. I'm the owner of an Ricoh 3110dn . 
I had to re-install it. 
However when I turn it on I get the message:

Call for service sc (20400)

Any idea what the code means and how to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

All the Service Manual says is that 'The drive switching motor is not in the home position' and recommends switching the printer off then on again.

Make of that what you will! 

Personally, I suspect you may have been sold a duff printer. You should always ask, where possible, to see a printer running when buying second-hand, preferably printing a full nozzle check too.


----------

